# If you can think of the most messed up, creepiest creature possible, I'll draw it



## Casey Fluffbat (Jul 4, 2016)

Or at least attempt to, depending if you make it absurdly complicated to the point where I can't figure out how to piece it together sensibly.

I will pick one suggestion, possibly two if I feel generous. [ EDIT: Will do another ]

Also, if it's nsfw, I'll ignore you. No hard feelings.


----------



## Hair_Everywhere (Jul 4, 2016)

Can you draw a harvestman?


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (Jul 4, 2016)

You want something really hideous? Check this out:


Spoiler



UR MOM


----------



## RinkuTheRuffian (Jul 4, 2016)

Draw a mangy wolf coughing up a slimy fetus creature like the thing from P.T.


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Jul 4, 2016)

> the most messed up, creepiest creature possible



Draw a furry.

No. *NOT* some person's fursona...​
...i mean an actual furry.​


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Jul 4, 2016)

Hair_Everywhere said:


> Can you draw a harvestman?


Well, you'll have to be a bit more creative than that. That's a real arthropod, but nothing additional.



Sergei Nóhomo said:


> You want something really hideous? Check this out:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



HUEHUEHUEHUHUHU funny




RinkuTheRuffian said:


> Draw a mangy wolf coughing up a slimy fetus creature like the thing from P.T.



No, I mean a creature.


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (Jul 4, 2016)

MadKiyo said:


> HUEHUEHUEHUHUHU funny



Well I thought it was


----------



## RinkuTheRuffian (Jul 4, 2016)

Sergei Nóhomo said:


> Well I thought it was


I laughed harder than I should have, at least there's that.


MadKiyo said:


> No, I mean a creature.


I gave you the most abstract piece of spook my stupid mind can handle, what more do you need?


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Jul 4, 2016)

I thought this thread was pretty straight forward, but no, I guess I'll have to get sergeant Hartman in here. We've got private jokers.


----------



## RinkuTheRuffian (Jul 4, 2016)

MadKiyo said:


> I thought this thread was pretty straight forward, but no, I guess I'll have to get sergeant Hartman in here. We've got private jokers.


I'm trying to help though! D:


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (Jul 4, 2016)

MadKiyo said:


> I thought this thread was pretty straight forward, but no, I guess I'll have to get sergeant Hartman in here. We've got private jokers.



Look mate I understand if



Spoiler



UR MOM



Is too much. I totally get it and I won't fault you c:


----------



## FlannelFox (Jul 4, 2016)

In a cave, a tree not of wood but of bony flesh stands covered in not leaves but buds. Beady spheres of glazed black that stare you down in the darkness, providing the tree an omniscient view of the cavern. Roots sprawl across the rock, tipped with frayed and splintered claws and ever changing, feeling for prey taking unfortunate shelter amongst the stalactites.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Jul 4, 2016)

FlannelFox said:


> In a cave, a tree not of wood but of bony flesh stands covered in not leaves but buds. Beady spheres of glazed black that stare you down in the darkness, providing the tree an omniscient view of the cavern. Roots sprawl across the rock, tipped with frayed and splintered claws and ever changing, feeling for prey taking unfortunate shelter amongst the stalactites.



I like it, give me 2 hours. It would take less time, but I'm just factoring in possible interruptions.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Jul 4, 2016)

50% complete with your death tree.


----------



## FlannelFox (Jul 4, 2016)

That was actually kind of fun.  I should get a pack of index cards and write up more stuff like that for myself :3


----------



## Julen (Jul 4, 2016)

ARGH! GOD! KILL IT! KILL IT WITH FIRE!


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Jul 4, 2016)

@FlannelFox 






Normally this would have been easier if it had some actual form, like a legged creature, but something like a tree made out of flesh just messes with my head when it comes to shading.


----------



## FlannelFox (Jul 4, 2016)

Haha, sorry to be difficult, it was just what came to mind.
It turned out good - super freaky deaky. Especially that funky spider mouth toward the back.
Definitely not something I'd want to realize was in a dark room with me. o_o

And the dark background makes it all extra spooky!


----------



## Swizzle Valcar (Jul 5, 2016)

PlusThirtyOne said:


> Draw a furry.
> 
> No. *NOT* some person's fursona...​
> ...i mean an actual furry.​


...well played


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Jul 5, 2016)

PlusThirtyOne said:


> Draw a furry.
> 
> No. *NOT* some person's fursona...​
> ...i mean an actual furry.​



You mean like the real person?

How about the two combined?

That doesn't sound like it would come out to well- annnnddd too late.

I have committed a terrible sin creating this deformity.


----------



## sakonifox (Jul 6, 2016)

Draw Clinton trump hybrid


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Jul 6, 2016)

sakonifox said:


> Draw Clinton trump hybrid



Make that a conjoined pair and you have a deal.


----------



## FlannelFox (Jul 6, 2016)

Not to say that either of them look very good - at all - but I still think Hillary would make Donald prettier. 
I mean, at least she has hair.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 6, 2016)

Do one with every single existing fetish. Socks, thighhighs, bikini, underwear, key cathole, etc.

I fuckin' dare you.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Jul 6, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> Do one with every single existing fetish. Socks, thighhighs, bikini, underwear, key cathole, etc.
> 
> I fuckin' dare you.


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (Jul 6, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> Do one with every single existing fetish. Socks, thighhighs, bikini, underwear, key cathole, etc.
> 
> I fuckin' dare you.





MadKiyo said:


>



Make it so


----------



## sakonifox (Jul 6, 2016)

MadKiyo said:


> Make that a conjoined pair and you have a deal.


Sounds good


----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 6, 2016)

MadKiyo said:


>


Eh, probably way too many fetishes. Though I wonder how it'd look like..


----------



## FlannelFox (Jul 7, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> Though I wonder how it'd look like..


...sparkledogs?


----------

